# Where does this bit go on a Stihl 029 chainsaw??



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

I knew it would happen, having waited a couple of weeks? I've finally got all the bits to repair the chainsaw, but can't for the life of me remember where this bit goes *(Stihl part # 1128 and marked 'top' *). 
I am in the process of fitting the carb, but, there's this cadnium plated collar/spacer? that has 2 notches (looks like an outline of a round head with 2 ears sticking out)which slides over the carb studs, but, does it go behind the carb body and snuggle over the rubber manifold?

Thanks for any help you may be able to give. ray:

Tr


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

Howdy folks, I think I have sussed where the part #1128 goes, but now I have a problem with the last piece... STIHL part# 1127 this piece is an elongated plate that measures 45mm long X 10mm wide, there are 3 holes in it, 2 x 5mm one of them a keyhole type shape and a small one 2mm. The 2 x 5mm ones are 37mm hole centre to hole centre apart and the 2mm is approx 1.5 mm inover from the ordinary round hole. The 4 corners of the plate have been stamped off diagonally. I suspect that this plate fits on the chain brake mechanism somewhere, but am not sure, so if anyone has a repair book, perhaps you could look into it for me please?

Thank you for any help you may be able to give. :wave:

Tr


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

SORTED: have cut down my tree.

Would've been a damn site easier if I'd had a repair manual 'tho. :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good -glad you got it sorted out and I hope you have learned a lesson. Never borrow a chain saw, or lend one........always problems.

BG


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Good -glad you got it sorted out and I hope you have learned a lesson. Never borrow a chain saw, or lend one........always problems.
> 
> BG




Never a truer word said.

Might have been cheaper to hire one in the end


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

If you still can use it...I can send you an illustrated parts list if you PM me your email address.


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

K-B said:


> If you still can use it...I can send you an illustrated parts list if you PM me your email address.


Thank you K-B you have a PM.

Texas rose. ray:


----------



## Texas rose (Nov 24, 2008)

K-B said:


> If you still can use it...I can send you an illustrated parts list if you PM me your email address.



WOW! thank you very much for the STIHL parts list you sent me and which I received today (Saturday 03 01 2009). 

It appears I guessed correctly and managed to put all the bits back in the right order...as confirmed by the parts list.

Once again thank you, may I wish you a healthy and prosperous new year.:wave:

Texas rose


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey TR,

Glad all is sorted out.... I'm sure all here at TSF wish you all the best for the new year!!

Take care and don't borrow....unless you can get away with it??


----------

